# Information on breeders in AL/TN area...



## DancingBay (Sep 6, 2014)

These are the 4 breeders that have come to the top of my list, so am wondering if anyone knows anything about any of them. Please PM me if you don't want to post on the open forum.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Anutta often links with Tintlet and they were both on my shortlist, but the timing was wrong for me. No personal experience with any of them, sorry.


----------



## DancingBay (Sep 6, 2014)

I just heard back from Te-Awa. She has two Klien puppies, both male, 1 b/w parti and 1 white, from German stock. I wish there was someone on here who either knows about them or has gotten a puppy from them. She expects them to be in the 16" - 18" range which is a tad smaller than I wanted, but I'd rather a little smaller than a little bigger. My very big golden retriever taught me how much more expensive it is to vet an 80+ lb dog.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

what about asking if you can contact other owners who have her dogs?


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

I spoke with Te-Awa when I was looking for Cammie, but never met any of their dogs and don't really know a lot about them. My understanding is that they do actually import kleins/moyens, so you may actually be able to get a poodle in the size range that you want. But of course, health and temperament are also important and should be thoroughly investigated. I agree with patk's suggestion of asking for references. Also, maybe worth a trip to meet the parent dogs and see how the pups are raised? I really think that visiting a breeder _before _making a decision is a good idea.


----------



## DancingBay (Sep 6, 2014)

My only concern about asking for reference is that I may only get names of people who are very happy with their puppies and certainly not anyone who has had any kind of problem, be it health or temperament or what ever. I'm pretty certain that if I go, I will buy one of the 2 she has left. They are 11 weeks old and past ready to go home. Is $1500 a fair price for a puppy with health tested parents who have been shown or have other accomplishments. I would really like to try my hand at either obedience or agility.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

DancingBay said:


> These are the 4 breeders that have come to the top of my list, so am wondering if anyone knows anything about any of them. Please PM me if you don't want to post on the open forum.


Anutta's bitch, jazz, is litter mate to my Seelie. 
Sirius, is co owned with Tintlet and is litter mate to my Fleur. 

She's a good breeder and I'd recommend her.

And $1500 is a fair price IMO


----------



## DancingBay (Sep 6, 2014)

faerie, Thank you for the confirmation on Anutta. I had talked to Becky quite a bit. She was looking for a local foster home for Ziva and I really wanted her, but she and the breeder where she's living right now thought her prey drive would be too high for my cat. Honestly, my cat is very dog savvy and I think would win her over fairly quickly. His biggest redeeming quality is that he thinks he's a dog, prefers to hang out with dogs, prefers to sleep with the dogs, and doesn't like other cats. You may think me a bad person, but I'm not really a cat person and if he was gone tomorrow wouldn't be all that upset. The issue is that I'm an animal lover and cannot just turn him out or take him to a shelter. He had a rough life before he came to us, being rescued from a hoarder. He's very loving and sweet. Very good cat by all accounts. Very good ratter, doesn't potty in the house outside his litter box, but rarely uses his litter box because he prefers doing his business outside, etc... but I so prefer dogs. I would consider sending him to live with my son, but they already have 2 dogs and 2 cats plus 4 kiddos, and like I said, Kip doesn't like other cats, so don't know if he'd stay around there or not.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

I don't know anything about Anutta, but I have a Tintlet pup from Gloria Ogdahl and couldn't be more pleased with him. If Gloria is involved with Anutta, I can't imagine you'd have anything to worry about. (And I agree, $1500 is a fair price.)


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i know ziva. she's a sweet gal. not sure about her prey drive, but if they are concerned, then i'd defer to them. she's sweet, cute and petite.


----------



## DancingBay (Sep 6, 2014)

*deposit *

I just placed a deposit for a puppy from the Ziva (Anutta)/Corey (Tintlet) litter. I asked Becky to pick us a puppy that would fit into our laid back, quiet lifestyle, so hopefully there will be one that will fit us perfectly. 

I'm a little nervous. It's been a really long time since we've had a puppy in the house. Our last puppy was a Smooth Fox Terrier and am hoping that a poodle puppy won't be quite so intense. Also, I have less distractions now (kids all grown 25 & 30 yo men) to then (3 & 8 yo boys).


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

hi there. thanks for coming back to close the loop on this thread. it is really nice to hear that something is working out for you. remember, we have a 52 weeks of your dog sub-forum here which is usually filled with photos of dogs as they grow up. hope you will post photos once your pup is ready for you..


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Congratulations! That's exactly what I did - asked my breeder to choose the one. I could have over-ridden her selection, but I think the breeder knows best. I described my lifestyle and what I DID not want in terms of temperament and she delivered. Such peace of mind to have a breeder vetted by PF members. I'm sure you can hardly wait


----------



## DancingBay (Sep 6, 2014)

Just wanted to let you know that I have an Anutta male puppy. He's from the Ziva / Corey breeding. He's quite a clown. He turned 12 weeks old today and we picked him up when he was about 10.5 weeks old, so he's been with us almost 2 weeks. His litter name was Cole, but we've named him Max. Ziva and Cory pups - 9 Weeks - Anutta Blog


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

obligatory pics, please. no pics, no proof. :aetsch: (p.s. congratulations.)


----------



## DancingBay (Sep 6, 2014)

Okay, so I edited my post to include a video from the Becky, the breeder. I have photos on my good camera, but haven't downloaded them yet. Anyway, here's the link again, just a few days before I picked him up. Ziva and Cory pups - 9 Weeks - Anutta Blog


----------



## DancingBay (Sep 6, 2014)

So here are a few photos of Max..


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

He's a cutie! Congratulations and hope your 'puppyhood' is a good one LOL!
Enjoy all that sweet puppy breathe!


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

DancingBay said:


> Just wanted to let you know that I have an Anutta male puppy. He's from the Ziva / Corey breeding. He's quite a clown. He turned 12 weeks old today and we picked him up when he was about 10.5 weeks old, so he's been with us almost 2 weeks. His litter name was Cole, but we've named him Max. Ziva and Cory pups - 9 Weeks - Anutta Blog


If your boy's sire is Tintlet Curtain Call, he's half-brother to my Blue, who's a Tammy/Encore pup. Smart, funny, sweet, sometimes a handful, and we wouldn't trade him for the world. May you enjoy your little guy as much as we have ours.


----------

